# Patella Tendon Topaz procedure



## hanoz420@hotmail.com (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi,
We have a patient that is planning to have the above procedure done.....what code would be used?  Or what series of codes should I look under?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## smcbroom (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't believe there is a current CPT for this procedure , you may have to use 27599 (unlisted for femur/knee)?  Any thoughts from others about this procedure?  Maybe there is a category III code?

Susan


----------



## judithdoss (Mar 12, 2010)

*Topaz*

Hi,
We have done a few of these but none recently, and have used the tenotomy code 27390 as that is basically what is being done. Topaz is the equipment being used. I'm not saying that this is right, but this is what the Topaz rep. suggested. We also considered the unlisted code but since basically all that is being done is a tenotomy and it doesn't require any extra time, 27390 seemed to be the one to use. I would also like to hear what others think.

Judith L. Doss, CPC
OAD Orthopaedics


----------

